
The Real “No-Go Zone” of France: A Forbidden No Man’s Land Poisoned by War - fmariluis
http://www.messynessychic.com/2015/05/26/the-real-no-go-zone-of-france-a-forbidden-no-mans-land-poisoned-by-war/
======
tpkj
"...in the land of Mordor, where the Shadows lie"

Tolkien's War -
[http://www.theimaginativeconservative.org/2015/11/tolkiens-w...](http://www.theimaginativeconservative.org/2015/11/tolkiens-
war.html)

------
bitwave
from 2015...

